# i hate college



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

im finding every aspect of college extremely difficult:


I'm still not entirely sure what to major in.

I get grades that are not too great.

I'm making my parents to pay a ish load of money for my education.

My school is not in a safe neighborhood.

I feel like, because of my uncertainty, anxiety, and other issues, I'm gonna end up being here for more than 4 years. That means more money spent.

My roommate is a jackass.

I pretty much have no friends.

I do not know how to socialize.



I just really hate college. It's a stressful environment. It really is stressful. I seem to be behind in every aspect of it. Its making me worried and depressed and angry and stuff. please someone give me advice on how to succeed in college, because it's really tough for me right now. i freakin hate school.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I would suggest taking a year or more off until you discover what you really want to do. Maybe in this time period you could take one or two classes a semester and sample some thing to see what you'd like to do. And if you don't like roommates you could always look for a commuter school.


----------

